# Warning points?



## lugnutathome (Apr 13, 2009)

Performed an edit on a post and after I noticed a line item for warning points below my name. Is this an object subscribers should see? 

Don "hoping my 0 point total is a good thing" Bolton


----------



## lparsons21 (Mar 4, 2006)

You are the only one that sees your warning points, no one else can.


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

me too


----------



## lugnutathome (Apr 13, 2009)

Interesting. All my life i had yet to see an advantage to being pointless and then here we are

Don "pointless and proud of it" Bolton


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

one thing is good, only yourself could see it

guess, it's our past "records" of punishment invoking the "black eye" reminder


----------



## Scott Kocourek (Jun 13, 2009)

I can see your points. :lol:


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

Scott Kocourek said:


> I can see your points. :lol:


Especially after you gave me those ?


----------



## gov (Jan 11, 2013)

lugnutathome said:


> Performed an edit on a post and after I noticed a line item for warning points below my name. Is this an object subscribers should see?
> 
> Don "hoping my 0 point total is a good thing" Bolton


I thought they were redeemable for fabulous prizes . . .


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

gov said:


> I thought they were redeemable for fabulous prizes . . .


yeah ... accrue some and you'll get a BAN :devil:


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

They are redeemable for vacations away from the site. 

Seriously, the points are just a gauge that the staff can use to keep track of "troublesome" users. 0 points is a good thing. 10 points is a bad thing. Points can be assigned permanently but most are applied for a period of hours or days.

We had a similar system on the old site, but it appeared on the user's profile page (seen only by the individual member and staff) instead of as a count on every post. Others (except staff) do not see your points.


----------



## spartanstew (Nov 16, 2005)

Wait, everyone doesn't have 2 Warning Points under their name?


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

Some may have more - but this being the end of the first week under the new site most have 0 warning points.

I believe the points message is clickable where one can find out how they got their points and when they expire (under details). That is, assuming you have points.

Such details are something between the staff and the member. Please send a PM to a moderator (any moderator) if one has points and one does not know why.


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

Summarizing to short conclusion:
- if you had/have warning(s), your account will be flagged regardless if the points are 0 or not
- in such condition you will always see the line in your status (as the Mods).


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

I believe people who have never received a warning will still see the "0 Warning Points" note.
I (as a moderator) see it on everyone's account regardless of if they have ever received a warning.


----------



## Stewart Vernon (Jan 7, 2005)

I wonder if there is a setting anywhere in the forum that would allow that info to be hidden IF the poster has no warning points.

As in... You would see "3 warning points" if you have them... but would never see "0 warning points" because you don't have any.

That might be a good thing, if it is something that could be configured.


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

Mods would need to see it as that is our gateway to giving warnings.
But hiding "zero" from regular members seems like a good idea. Less confusion.


----------



## David Bott (Jul 12, 2005)

You guys do realize you are talking about this on the open site right? 

I do not see such a setting. I will have to look to see if someone made a plug in for it.


----------



## Stewart Vernon (Jan 7, 2005)

We didn't just inadvertently violate one of the rules of Fight Club did we? by talking about Fight Club in the public forum


----------



## gov (Jan 11, 2013)

Y'all get to egregious in violoting that which we don't talk about here and you might wake up in the morning with a 1981 BetaMax in your bed.

The horror, the horror!


----------



## Mike Bertelson (Jan 24, 2007)

I got rid of the BetaMax about five years ago...My dad swore it would win out over VHS. 

Mike


----------



## dpeters11 (May 30, 2007)

And soon after, Bob's Betas and Bell-Bottoms closed for good.


----------



## David Bott (Jul 12, 2005)

Hey guys...just going to close this thread as it really is off topic. (But was fun.) I am just tired of getting support notices. 

Thanks


----------

